# ArrayList in Array umwandeln?



## ChrisHolzner (24. Jun 2015)

Hey Leute ich habe ein kleines Problem noch.

Ich würde gern ArrayList in ein normales Array umwandeln und die dabei schon eingetragen Daten mitnehmen.



```
public class KUNDENBAUM
{
    private ArrayList <KUNDE> kundenliste = new ArrayList <KUNDE>();
    private KUNDE [] kundenlistea;


public void arraylistinarray(){
     KUNDE [] kundenlistea = kundenliste.toArray(new KUNDE[kundenliste.size()]);
     }
}
```
Leider funktioniert arraylistintarray bei mir nicht nachdme ich diese methode ausführe ist mein Array mit kundenlistea immernoch leer.

Ich finde leider meinen Fehler nicht und hab jetzt auch schon andere Methoden versucht die ich online gefunden hab, mit dem gleichen resultat.

Hat jemand eine Idee was man noch versuchen könnte oder wie es richtig gehört?

MfG Chris


----------



## fhoffmann (24. Jun 2015)

Du hast zwei (!) Variablen mit dem Namen "kundenlistea"; ein Member der Klasse und eine lokale Variable der Methode "arraylistinarray". Du füllst die lokale Variable und nicht das Member der Klasse.


----------



## ChrisHolzner (24. Jun 2015)

OMG danke wie blöd bin ich eigentlich.....


----------

